# Protecting Battery Terminals?



## acolic (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi 

is there something you cost the battery terminals to protect him from adverse conditions? 

My batteries while they're in a locker I'm worried that the distance from the terminal to the cover and I want to coat them with some type of plastic etc. to prevent the terminals from shorting.

Anyone know of a product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jun 15, 2017)

to protect from shorting out against other metal objects,
the plastic battery box with a lid strapped to the deck is suggested.
(even if the batteries are in a compartment).




dielectric grease protects the terminals and other connections from the elements.







.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 15, 2017)

Also most new batteries come with plastic post covers. I bet any battery shop has dozens to give away.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 15, 2017)

this is what is on my family car battery. ($6 @ W-Mart)




.


----------



## acolic (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rivernut (Jun 25, 2017)

I place penny's near each terminal and glue them down with a little silicone sealer. The copper and zinc cores of the penny's act as sacrificial anodes. Any acid vapors act on the Penney rather than the lead terminals. I use this method on all of my vehicles that use vented lead-acid batteries. It is not so necessary with AGM or sealed maintenance-free batteries. Costs just pennys- literally!


----------



## Johnny (Jun 25, 2017)

*I would like to see photos of those pennies after you remove them

welcome aboard, BTW*


.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 26, 2017)

Rivernut, great suggestion. I've never heard of that before.

Along with Johnny, I, too, want to see one after it does its job.

richg99

p,s, Welcome aboard.


----------



## Rivernut (Jun 27, 2017)

I have a pic of my car battery with penny's. These are about a year old. The penny's usually last 2 or 3 years. They frequently "go bad" by delaminating between the copper and zinc layers.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, "Click and Clack, the car guys" from PBS radio agree with you, mostly. Interesting read.

https://www.springfieldnewssun.com/classifieds/cars/penny-trick-with-battery-dream/ITEhZZ5llNGfYabMQWJ2yH/


----------



## mbweimar (Aug 16, 2017)

Rivernut is correct, the hydrogen gas given off my a charging battery is very corrosive. If the storage area is not properly vented, the gases will corrode anything around it...not to mention create an potentially explosive environment. This is the main reason I chose to go with AGM batteries for my recent Weldbilt build.


----------



## johnbt (Aug 20, 2017)

Hydrogen gas is explosive, but not usually corrosive (except during activities such as refining metal or welding, etc. where there is high temp, pressure, or a great deal of H contained - like a fuel cell or tank. Hydrogen embrittlement.)

Hydrogen gas is lighter than air, so it should just float up and away.

Of course, there are other gases that a battery can produce, like sulfur dioxide. The rotten egg smell.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 21, 2017)

The truly frugal would grab a plastic jug, square shaped is best, cut it in half down the seam and strap it over the battery.
Another thing would be to cut some plastic off a small jug and cable tie to the top of the terminal.
Since it is under a cover no one will see just how "frugal" you can be and you can use that money on beer and cigars.

Not that I would do that.
I would haul it to the marina ($150 an hr) and have it all "expertly" done. :roll: 
Tim


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2017)

Tim, you are my kind of guy. 

Of course, since I have a few bucks to spend on such a project, I might buy a WalMart cutting board and use it in the same way. 

richg99


----------

